# What hardware do thermal zones tz0...txz represent



## wiscodisco (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello,

I'm running 10.0-R amd64 on an HP EliteBook 6930p.  I have thermal zones tz0 - tz5 showing "real" values.  However, I have no idea what tz0, tz1, etc represent.  Is there some documentation that someone can point me to that will help me out?


----------

